# New to the group



## Trainman673 (Sep 14, 2011)

Hi group,

My name is Mark, I am located in North Carolina. I am new to your group here. I have received clearance(from the wife) to build and small outdoor layout. I currently have a 7 1/2'' gauge layout. I would like to do something in F or G scale, I have yet decided. Perhaps while chatting with you folks may help me decide. Like I say, this is a new idea, to build this railroad. SO I AM A NEWBIE!!

I thought of building this layout in 1994, then I ran acroos a live steam club near my home and decided to go that route at the time. This is what I have in mind...

I want to go DCC. I may also dabble in live steam some, but I am currently building a N&W 2-6-6-4 Class "A" in 7 1/2'' gauge, that should fill my steam itch. I dont really know what rail material will be best to use for this. The location is in FULL sun. I know in using aluminum rail on my large railroad aluminum will expand and contract quite a bit. 

I hope you get to know many of you. I am sure will will chat from time to time.

Mark Shearin
Winston-Salem, NC
[email protected]


----------



## Tom Parkins (Jan 2, 2008)

Mark, welcome. Wow! It's not everyday somebody goes from 7 1/2" to G. My recommendation is to decide what it is you want from the hobby. Narrow Gauge, Big time modern, short line etc. Then read around, look at pictures and get started. Layout a garden hose to get an idea of size space possibility. Get started, don't spend years pondering. Just do it. ENJOY and please share your thoughts and pictures, including some pictures of that big stuff.

Tom


----------



## rhyman (Apr 19, 2009)

Mark,
Welcome to the ward -- or the "loonie-bin" if you prefer. We are all a bunch of crazies here ... but the good kind. Since you are already into outdoor railroading, you know what I mean. I can't wait to see what you end up going with - F or G. Of course I hope you decide to go with 1:20.3 scale, but that's just because we F-scalers seem to be in the minority here. Definitely stay away from the live-steam -- it just leads to blistered fingers and that burnt hair smell. Oh, wait a minute ... you already know that!

Welcome aboard,


----------



## Trainman673 (Sep 14, 2011)

Well, I am leaning toward doing narrow guage, although, this is just a thought right now. I am probably a year from breaking ground on this project. I have an area in the backyard that has a bit of a grade, that my wife would like to terrace to make two level areas. When she told me that, being from the loonie-bin, I thought RAILROAD. Tom I am sure with wife would like me to spend years pondering this idea. 
So the past two days I have spent reading this forum. I have found allot of great infomation thus far. Also, answered many questions I had through older posts. I love forums for that reason, SOMEONE has already DONE it, BROKE it, BURNED it, DROPPED it, or KICKED it. Then many others comment of those actions. 
Bob, I really would like to model in 1:20.3, so I am stubbling through here searching suppliers and techniques. This is not a project I expect to complete quickly, I am a reallist, and know it will take years. I just make my way only wanting to do it once. More so, just correct this first time. I know there is maintanace to do on any project and/or railroad. I just would like to plan it all out before I dive into it. SO I am also hunting scale standards, I guess. To make a plan before she has me start any hardscaping in the yard. I have a 100' x 80' area that is wide open, full sun (needs trees) and on a 4% grade. Just down hill is my workshop, so I could access it very easily through a wall and would be at waste height inside. 

Thank You Both, 

Mark


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Mark; 

Welcome. I noted that you are interested in DCC. Your best rail options for that type of power are brass, stainless steel, and nickle-plated brass. Greg Elmassian posts on these forums a lot, and also has several years experience running DCC on stainless steel track. Greg's postings list a link to his web site. I recommend that you visit his site for information regarding DCC and stainless steel track. 

Best wishes, 
David Meashey


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Mark,

I am one those "crazies" modeling 1:20.3 narrow gauge, mainly Colorado NG around the Depression era. But you say you have a terraced area to build your layout....steep grades 4%. Why not think about using Shays and modeling a logging operation? Just pondering.

Oh, BTW I'm a 7.5 gauge live steamer also. Went DOWN to 1/20.3 about fours ago. My BIG stuff is a Gene Allen ten-wheeler and a Pacific Electric Baldwin freight box motor. Some rolling stock.


----------



## Trainman673 (Sep 14, 2011)

Thank You David, I will look into it soon. I am thinking I want to use SS rail, for the lack of upkeep. I am not getting any younger, I am already fat and lazy. 

Bob, GREAt website!! I too am an Eagle Scout. I am not as active with the troop as much anymore. Due to my job I don't have the time, although, I am on the troop commitee. I really try to stay active in the OA. 

Mark


----------



## Trainman673 (Sep 14, 2011)

Hey Gary, 

I met two guys at LALS, spend a few days there railroading when I bought the ten-wheeler I have and a Backyardrails GP-40. That was in 1999. The fellow I got the steamer from was from the Riverside Club, so you may have seen my loco before. I have rebuilt it since but she still look similar to the day I bought it. 

Your idea of a logging railroad may not be to bad. If I went that route I could do a narrow gauge logging operation and have it link up with a larger standard guage railroad. Just thinking outloud while typing. What got me on this kick was Tom Millers F scale layout. I do not want mine inside, I like to play outside. 

The yard is not terraced as of yet, soon I will get photos of the site posted. AS soon as I figure that out on this forum. 

Mark 

Mark


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Trainman673 on 15 Sep 2011 10:18 AM 
Hey Gary, 

I met two guys at LALS, spend a few days there railroading when I bought the ten-wheeler I have and a Backyardrails GP-40. That was in 1999. The fellow I got the steamer from was from the Riverside Club, so you may have seen my loco before. I have rebuilt it since but she still look similar to the day I bought it. 

Your idea of a logging railroad may not be to bad. If I went that route I could do a narrow gauge logging operation and have it link up with a larger standard guage railroad. Just thinking outloud while typing. What got me on this kick was Tom Millers F scale layout. I do not want mine inside, I like to play outside. 

The yard is not terraced as of yet, soon I will get photos of the site posted. AS soon as I figure that out on this forum. 

Mark 

Mark Would that be Chris Solak's ten-wheeler? He belonged to the Riverside club...still does, I believe. He's a member of LALS now also. At least 13 years. We were STILL building our loco when Chris would come to our meets with his engine in the early nineties. We also had a Gene Allen mogul we ran in the eighties and nineties. Chris would help us crew and do brakeman duty with us. You have a fine looking ten-wheeler. I remember it well! Small world.


----------



## Trainman673 (Sep 14, 2011)

Yep, that was him. I brought it here to the East Coast. He told me he was selling it to make the move to 2 1/2'' scale. Have lost conntact with him. 

Mark


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Yeah, he built a 2.5" C19. I haven't seen it yet. He also has a 1.5" American and a G.E. Dash 9. 

Whooops!!! I think we have both hijacked your thread. Now back to getting you some answers to your building questions.







I know you said you wanted to go with DCC, but some of us here use RC and batteries on aluminum rail. I use Airwire wireless and Phoenix sound in my two locomotives......an Accucraft C19 and a Bachmann Connie. I'm not an electronic geek, so I went with something that seemed simple and easy for me to understand. I use Sunset Valley Railroad code 250 alum rail. Here is a link to the company.

http://www.svrronline.com/


----------



## Trainman673 (Sep 14, 2011)

Yes, I have found Sunset Valley in my search and I seem to like their product the best thus far, well, from what I have seen on the intrawebs. I am not an electronic geek either, althought, it is something that I am very interested in. With your system, what type of battey life do you get? Also, does that seem to vary with locos? 

I have a few locos now, that people have given me. Not sure what they are, haven't look at them in years. I know that two of them are Bachmann and I think, if memory is correct, they are both ten wheelers. I guess I need to pull them out and maybe go from there. 

I am willing to look into EVERY avenue. 

Mark


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Trainman673 on 15 Sep 2011 11:42 AM 
Yes, I have found Sunset Valley in my search and I seem to like their product the best thus far, well, from what I have seen on the intrawebs. I am not an electronic geek either, althought, it is something that I am very interested in. With your system, what type of battey life do you get? Also, does that seem to vary with locos? 

I have a few locos now, that people have given me. Not sure what they are, haven't look at them in years. I know that two of them are Bachmann and I think, if memory is correct, they are both ten wheelers. I guess I need to pull them out and maybe go from there. 

I am willing to look into EVERY avenue. 

Mark 
About 25 years ago, I put down my first outdoor railroad. It was only about 125 feet of LGB code 332 brass. I was track power from an LGB Jumbo pack, running an LGB mogul. For the first couple of years, everything ran fine. Then corrosion sets in and I had to clean track to have it run smoothly. Got to be a PITA. The layout was rarely used. About four years ago, Paul Burch (MLS member and old high school friend)got me interested in wireless control. Because he had such good luck in running on his very large layout in Gig Harbor, I decided to go with Airwire/Phoenix. I have never looked back. It works for ME. I'm building a new layout in the yard now, so my running experience with my two engines has been sparse. But I do run at a frirnds elevated layout near me AND I have run a few times on the Fairplex layout in Pomona. The battery life on these engines last a whole lot longer than my 68 year old muscles do!! Last year, I ran my C19 and a 10 car freight. I had some range issues, but that is because the Accucraft C19 is all stainless steel and brass and I had to extend the antenna ABOVE the metal coal load. It works great now and have a range of about 125-150 feet. Much farther away and you can't see your train anyway!!


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

You mentioned using DCC. If so then one would definitely go with the SS track. Little cleaning and good for operations. I use the NCE wireless 10 amp system. Its a system that will not break the bank roll and you will find it very user friendly. I switched to this system about 5 years ago and have never looked back. It's great and reliable. Later RJD


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Mark, I would advise Stainless Steel rail, or possibly nickle plated brass. 

There are several vendors for SS, the nickle plated brass will come from Train-Li, a forum sponsor here. 

I am all DCC, about 800 foot of it, run 10 amp trains, air powered turnouts, all DCC controlled. I use NCE for my own reasons. 

There's plenty of choices. You might want to read on my site (link in my signature)... 

If I was starting today, I would go code 250, went Aristo SS rail because that was the only reasonably priced SS rail at the time. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Trainman673 (Sep 14, 2011)

Thank You RJD. I will look into it soon. 

Greg, I have been all through your site today and yes, it took all day. I am a little under the weather, so I sat hear in my office and web railroaded all day. I don't think they missed me at in the shop. 

I did learn allot and I like the way you presented everything. This way, that way, then your opinion and what works for you. I know how oh too easy it is to step on toes in ANY railroading hobby. I am going code 250 with out a doubt. 

MS


----------



## dawgnabbit (Jan 2, 2008)

Welcome aboard, Mark 

Steve


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

Welcome Mark! I would like to suggest finding a G scale club in your area and attending some meetings. Visit other layouts and ask questions etc. This is the way I learned the most, between that and this site you are able to learn allot of "DON'Ts" before making those mistakes yourself. I have crammed a "10 year plan" into 3-4 and could not have done it without MLS or my club members for help!


----------



## mgilger (Feb 22, 2008)

Welcome Mark......

If you can hold of purcashing track until Jan/Feb time frame, Aristo Craft always has a buy 4 and get 1 free deal. So you can get a free box of track, and just pay postage. 


Regards,
Mark
*http://mmg-garden-rr.webs.com*


----------



## Trainman673 (Sep 14, 2011)

Now that is just my game Mark. Everybody is on a budget these days. Every modeler is always on a budget and every modeler that is married, well we all know what budget crunches they suffer from too. That is the biggest reason I came to this forum, help in every way. From design, to construction, to budget help.. All of you guy have been there and done it. I am willing to listen to any and all advice. 

Thank you all so much for making me feel welcome here. 

MS


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

So let's see... 

Next to your 7 1/2 inch railroad, your G railroad would be modeling a 7 1/2 model railroad?


----------



## Trainman673 (Sep 14, 2011)

thought about that as well! 

MS


----------



## bobkat (Dec 5, 2008)

I too am a beginner in the G Scale hobby. My layout will be inside so I probably do not need to spend the money for an LGB engine. There are so many things to compare. When it comes to engines and rolling stock, I have looked at Bachmann, Aristo Craft, USA Trains, LGB and MTH Trains. Can someone provide me with a quick 5 cent version of why I should get one brand or another. My concern will be reliabilty, looks and service (which I hope to never need). I think I am leaning toward the 1:29 scale . I am also leaning towards Aristo Craft track unless there is a reason not to. I am not a die hard collector who has to have the most authentic (and expensive) items. Thanks in advance for all your help.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Bobkat:

If you are interested in 1:29 you are limited to USAt and Aristocraft for engines. Some LGB freight cars are close to 1:29. Many of their modern era engines are of variable scale. That is the length is one scale and the width and height may be be another. They end up looking good, but if you are interested in scale proportions they are not. 

Of course 1:29 is not correct for modern standard gauge. MTH and Accucraft make engines in 1:32 which is the correct scale. 


If 1:29 is for you go for the engine and cars that you like, the quality is comparable. I have engines from all of the mentioned manufacturers except MTH and I have had to repair at least one engine for all of them. LGB is the most likely to be bullet proof, but even they occasionally have problems.


Chuck 


PS you should really start your own thread. It will be easier for you to keep up with your discussion and not have it mixed in with someone elses questions and comments.


If you ask them, one of the moderators might be able to move your question to a new thread.


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

I also run DCC, mostly stainless track although I don't notice a vast difference between stainless and brass. Many people do, I think it depends on your micro-climate. If I were starting over I would also go with Code 250 track. I just think it looks more realistic. I've ended up with 1:29 and if I were to start over, I might go with 1:32, although there is much much les available in 1:32: not just rolling stock, but structures are scarce in 1:32


----------



## bobkat (Dec 5, 2008)

My thanks to chuch n and lownote for the comments. It looks like 1:24 and 1:29 will give me the widest selection while still keeping cost down. Thanks again for your help.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Welcome to MLS, Mark...

Great bunch of folks here with a whole grocery sack full of knowledge and experience to share...


----------

